# Difference between R32 Vspec & VspecII



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Can anyone tell me all the differences betwen the 2 cars?

The only difference I have found so far is the wheel/Tyre size 

R32 GTR VspecII

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*v-spec v-spec II*

the v-spec II has the active rear diff that is fitted to the 33 ,34 v-specs. The v-spec has a normal plate diff.
Same wheels but different size tyres 245,s instead of 225,s. 

v-spec made from April 92 to april 93
v-spec II made from April 93 to April 94

and from memory I think they made 1400 approx V-spec,s.
and approx 1500 v-spec II,s 

hope this helps

Mark Gillam


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

THANKS :smokin: :smokin: 

That will make someone very happy

Jeremy


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: v-spec v-spec II*



Abbey M/S said:


> *the v-spec II has the active rear diff that is fitted to the 33 ,34 v-specs. The v-spec has a normal plate diff.
> Same wheels but different size tyres 245,s instead of 225,s.
> 
> v-spec made from April 92 to april 93
> ...


If that info is correct, then the technical info on this site needs updating.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*data*

graham,

that was from my 32 History book , will try and scan the relevant pages and post them up here.

seems some one else has got a v-spec II in the Uk  


Mark


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Hyper Rev books say that the V-Spec II doesn't have ETS-PRO, just a faster acting ETS ecu.

I have never found any info anywhere to say otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*32 v-spec /v-spec II*

"Hyper Rev books say that the V-Spec II doesn't have ETS-PRO, just a faster acting ETS ecu.

I have never found any info anywhere to say otherwise."


Yes the 4wd ecu was up dated but not the same as the 33 v-spec/non v-spec, but l was refering to the rear differential differences. 


Mark


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Hyper Rev has 33 V-Spec with R200 Z - Active rear diff but all R32's including V and V spec II with only R200 rear diff.

I have been round Cadwell in a V-spec 2 and do not remember an A-LSD light on the dash either.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*so what is the difference*

Lightspeed so what is the difference between a v-spec and a v-spec II then?


Mark


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just the bigger 245/45-17 tires and the possiblility of having it as an N1 V-spec 2 (Steel turbos, N1 headlights (non-projector) no AC and no rear wiper) as far as I know. And the boot sticker!!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

BTW which Skyline history book have you got?

I have the Tasumi Mook R32 GT-R book with the white cover - most excellent - if only I could read Japanese!!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*difference between the v-spec and v-spec II*

Lightspeed,

the spec you have listed in the N1 car /nismo car , the v-spec cars all had air con/normal headlamps/standard ceramic turbo,s/rear wiper etc etc.

I must admit there are so many specs etc , but hopefully we will have a new mEchanic starting soon WHO speaks and reads Japanese so will sort the spec out.

I have the later book that you have it has a black cover called

R32 SKYLINE GT-R best Album


been looking through it seems the cars went from 1480kg for a early car model number SKXFCWCBSMT to 1520kg for the last model SKXFCWCKSMTEZ.

also 

Number of cars made as follows(the rare cars)

will sort out the build numbers for the normall cars this week.

NISMO cars 560
V-SPEC I 1453
V-SPEC II 1303
N1 228

looks like the chassis number for the NISMO cars where as follows BNR32-100001 TO 100560

Mark 





mo


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

My book states that the V-Spec II was available in N1 spec as well - ie. like an N1 but with Brembos and BBS wheels and the better ETS ecu. Even has a picture of one.

Mark if you have any more copies of your book for sale I would really like one for Christmas (will pay of course).

Also are you breaking any R32's at the moment - I'm after a few bits and bobs for mine. Boot carpet, space saver, bits of trim etc.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

BTW. The weight increase was mainly the door bars fitted in the doors from the 2nd gen onwards.


----------

